# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  جريمة هزت العاصمه

## واحد فاضي

عذب حبيبته وأحرقها بالنار ثم أرغمها على العيش مع صديقه لمدة  
يومين !!  
سلمها لي صديقه واصطحب أخرى ليعاشرها !  
صاحب الحكاية والذي سأرمز لشخصه بحرف لن يكون في اسمه حتى لا 
تعرف شخصيته واخترت له الرمز ( ف ) .. وحكايته هذه حصلت بعد أن  
حضر لمنزلي مهنئاً بالسلامة وهو يكن المحبة لي والود لي ويفوق الموقف كله ولكني لم أستطع 
مناقشته عنه في تلك اللحظة وقد بقت في ذهني علامات الاستفهام 
والتعجب لأيام..  
وبعد عدة زيارات صارحني بحكايته الأليمة التي مزقت قلبي وقطعت 
روحي ألماً وحزناً ، وبعد أن أصغيت لحكايته طلب مني وألح إلحاحاً 
شديداً على لأنشرها في المنتدى باسمي أنا .. وقد حاولت أن أثنيه
عن ذلك مبرراً له أن الاسم يعني أنني صاحب القصة وأن مشاركتي 
في المنتدى عرفت الناس بشخصي وليس من المناسب أن أحكي 
للناس حكاية مؤلمة كهذه قد يعتقدون أنني صاحبها ... ولكنه ألّح إلحاحاً كبيراً لم أستطع معه أن أثنية عنه بعد أن فهمت منه أن هدفه أن يأخذ الناس العبرة من القصة وأن يدعو الله أن يغفر ذنبه .. وعندها اقترحت عليه أن أرويها للناس على لسانه فوافق على ذلك ثم تنفست الصعداء .. وإليكم الحادثة على لسانه :  
اسمي ( ف ) وأبلغ من العمر ( 40 ) سنه وأحمل شهادة البكالوريوس 
في الهندسة المعمارية وقد عشت مع أبي وأمي وكنت بكرهما وجاء  
خلفي ابن وبنت .. ولما كنت بكر والدي كان أبي لا يرفض لي طلباً ولا 
أبالغ إن قلت لكم أنه كان يكاد يبذل نفسه لتحقيق ما في نفسي .. ولم 
أقدر ذلك لجهلي ..  
بدأت حكايتي حينما شاهدت إحدى الفاتنات وقت خروجي من بوابة  
الجامعة وكانت خلف سيارة أجرة خاصة فلم أستطع مقاومة إغراءها 
فقد أحسست أن قلبي ودع صدري وأصبح رهينتها وتعلقت روحي بها 
من تلك النظرة التي كانت بداية الشرارة التي أحرقتني وإياها ..  
تابعتها حتى عرفت المنزل فأصبحت أتردد عيه يومياً ، أراقبها من بعيد  
دون أن تحس .. ولا أبالغ إن قلت أنني كنت أحياناً أتردد عليه في اليوم 
أكثر من مرة .. لقد رأيت فيها حلم الشباب والطفولة معاً وأعتقدت أن 
حصولي عليها يعني حصولي على الدينا بأسرها ..!!  
بذلت الغالي والرخيص من أجل ذلك وخسرت الكثير من المال والوقت 
والأصدقاء لتكون لي وحدي .. ذللت الصعاب وتحملت الإهانة من أجلها  
إلى أن أصبحت ملكي وحدي !!  
هتفت روحي : يا إلهي .. لا أصدق ، هل هو حلم أم واقع ؟!؟ أحقاً 
أصبحت يا حياتي لي وحدي !  
كانت أرق وأعذب ما يمكن أن يتصوره بشر ، تحنو علي حناناً يفوق حنان  
الأم على إبنها ... هل تصدقون أنها كانت اذا مشينا في مكان مشمس 
تظللني عن أشعة الشمس الحارقة .. لن تصدقون ولكنها الحقيقة .. 
كانت تحرق نفسها لكي أنعم أنا بالسعادة ، وتهين نفسها لكي  
تكرمني ، تحملني على كفوف الراحة وهي تئن وتتعب من أجلي ..  
أحببتني حباً خيالياً فاق حبي لها .. كانت ترى في شخصي الشاب  
المناسب أو قولوا فارس الأحلام .. لم أسمعها تشكي يوماً أو تتبرم  
يوماً .. بذلت في السنوات الأولى التي عشتها معها كل ما بوسعها 
وأكبر من ذلك .. ولكن ماحدث بعد ذلك !؟ ويا لهول ما حدث !  
بعد مضي ( 7 ) سنوات على معها أحسست بتسرب الكره لها دون 
سبب ..في البداية أحسست بالملل منها وأصبحت لا أتحمل الجلوس 
بالقرب منها أو حولها وأتبرم من أي شئ وأتذمر من أي شئ حتى  
صرت أختلق الأعذار لمفارقتها .. بل وصل الأمر إلى أن أهينها أمام  
أهلي وجماعتي !!  
في إحدى المرات قلت على مسمع منها ومسمع من أهلي (أنت الخطأ  
الوحيد في حياتي وأظنني كنت مجنوناً حينما أحببتك يوماً ) .. عقدت 
الدهشة لسان أهلي ولسانها ولم تنبس ببنت شفه ولم ترد علّي .!  

لا أعلم ماذا غيّر شعوري نحوها بعد كل هذا العشق الحالم ؟!؟  
لا أخفيكم أنني أذهبت إلى طبيب نفسي أعرض عليه مشكلتي فلم 
أجد جواباً أو علاجاً شافياَ .. فقالوا لي أهلي قد تكون ( مسحوراً ) من  
خادمتك أو من يتقصد التفرقة بينكما لغرض دنئ أو من امرأة تريد الانتقام 
منك أو قريبة أحست بالغيرة تجاهها لأنها شغفت قلبك واصبحتما مثالاً 
للعشق الصادق والحب الذي يعتقد الكل أنه لن ينتهي الا بانتهاء الحياة 
والتي تتمناها كل فتاة ..!؟!  
لم أجد تفسيراً منطقياً لتغير شعوري تجاهها بهذه الدرجة من أقصى  
الشرق إلى أقصى الغرب .. لا لدى الطبيب ولا لدى الطب الشعبي ولا 
لدى أهلي .. كل ماأحس به أنني مع الأيام أصبحت أكرهها كرهاً  
شديداً بل أنه أخذ يكبر يوماً بعد حتى أصبحت لا أطيقها .. لم أعد  
أتحمل رؤيتها أو القرب منها !!  
كنت أشعر بحالة غثيان شديدة حينما أشاهدها أو أقترب منها ولم  
يتوقف الأمر على الكرة فقط بل تطور الأمر إلى حد السب والشتم لها 
وعلى مسمع منها ومسمع من أهلي وكل أقربائي .. بل أنني أخذت 
أسبها في كل مكان ... وأذكر مرة أنني قلت لها في السوق وأمام 
المارة ( اذهبي عليك اللعنة يا عاهرة ) ولم أعبأ بنظرات المارة  
المندهشة أمام صمتها المطبق ..!!  
وليت الأمر توقف على الكره والسب فقط بل تطور بي الأمر إلى أن بدأت  
في إهانتها بالفعل وليس الكلام وبدأت أضربها وأركلها مرة لوحدي ومرة 
أمام أهلي ومرة في الشارع وهي وأهلي والناس تكاد تعقد ألسنتهم 
الدهشة وهم لايجدون مبرراً ولو يسيراً لما أقوم به ,,, وهي صامته  
فهل تصدقون !  
وليت الأمر توقف عند الكره ثم السب ثم الضرب .. بل تعداه إلى ما هو 
أفضع من ذلك ، تعداه إلى أمر لم أصدق أنني يوماً سأقترفه أو أفعله .. 
ولم أجد ما يبرره ، لقد أصبحت أتلذذ بتعذيبها وأحس براحة غريبة بعد 
كل ذلك ولا أدري كيف بلغت بي الحال إلى هذا السوء .. لقد أصبحت 
أجبرها على الوقوف في الشمس الحارقة في عز الظهيرة ثم أضربها 
وأركلها وأدوس عليها بالحذاء دون رحمة .. فماذا دهاني والله لا أعلم 


في إحدى المرات لم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا أحرق جسدها بالنار وذلك 
بعد أن أوسعتها ضرباً وركلاً بانت كدماته في كل جنباتها .. لا أصدق  
اليوم مافعلت بها ولا أتصوره ! أما هي فلا تكاد تتبرم أو تتذكر أو تنطق 
بكلمة .. كانت صادقة الحب صامته تتألم ويمزقها الحزن طوال تلك  

السنيين المريرة !  
وليت الأمر توقف عند الكره ثم الشتم ثم الضرب والركل وتعذيبها بإجبارها 
على الوقوف في الشمس الحارقة ثم الحرق بالنار ... بل وصل الأمر 
إلى مرحلة أصبح العيش معها محالاً .. لقد وصلت إلى مرحلة أصبح 
سكوتها وسكوت أهلي والناس على ما أفعل يعتبر مشاركة في  
جرائمي ضدها ... بل قد يدينهم القضاء جميعاً معي إن هم سكتوا أو  
وقفوا متفرجين علّي وعليها !!  
لقد بلغ بي الأمر إلى درجة لم أصدق معها اليوم أنني كنت أشعر حينها 
بنفسي وبما كنت أفعل .. لقد كنت مسلوب الارادة والشعور والعقل 
والصحيح أنني لم أكن وقتها بعقل وذلك حينما أخذتها رغماً عنها وهي 
لا تعلم مصيرها .. لقد أخذتها وسلمتها إلى ( صديقي ) رغماً عنها !!  
نعم سلمتها إلى صديقي وقلت له وهي تسمع ( افعل بها ما تشاء 
هي لك واذا تمردت عليك ولم تطعك فيما تريد فأخبرني حتى أجبرها 
على ما تريد حتى تخضع لك وتسلمك نفسها طائعة مجبرة راضية )  
وإن كنت مجرماً في ذلك فإن صديقي السئ كان أكثر مني إجراماً  
حينما استغل وضعي الغير سوي وقبل فرحاً بعد تردد ظهر في عينيه 
غير مصدق لما أقول وأراد فقط قبل الموافقة معرفة ما اذا كنت أختر 
صداقته وحينما تثبت أنني أعني ما أقول قال لي بخبث ( إن كان ذلك  
سيكون سبباً في راحتك فسأقبل حتى أخفف عنك ضيقك )  
تخيلوا كيف سيخفف علّي حينما يغدر بصديقة ويستغل وضعه الغير  
طبيعي ويسلبه أهم ما يملكه الرجل في الحياة .. أي خبث كان يحمل 
في جنباته كل تلك السنين !!
وفعلاً أجبرتها على العيش معه ليومين في استراحته التي تبعد عن  
مدينة الرياض حوالي ( 80 كم ) وهي لا حول لها ولا قوة وتركتها تواجه 
مصيرها وذهبت أنا وأصطحبت إحداهن إلى منزلي قضيت فيه معها 
يومين أحسست فيهما بسعادة غامرة ومتعة كبيرة جعلتني أتوهم 
أنني خرجت من جحيم إلى نعيم ولكنه وهم عرفت اليوم حقيقته الزائفة 

وبعدما عاد صديقي وهي بصحبته وأراد إيصالها لمنزلي وقفت في الباب 
لتقابل تلك التي اصطحبتها معي لتزود صدمتها صدمتين وجرحها  
جرحين غائرين لا يمكن أن يندملا مع الزمن .. ولا أخفيكم أن كنت وقتها 
سعيداً جداً بحزنها وصدمتها تلك .. لن تصدقوا ولكنها الحقيقة التي 
أشعر مرارتها في حلقي حتى اليوم !!  
وحينما أراد الله عز وجل عقابي على كل ما فعلت بها جاء الجزاء بأمر  
جلل تحملت هي فيه أكبر الألم .. وتحملت أنا فيه صدمته نفسية 
جعلتني أعود إلى عقلي وأصحوا من سباتي العميق ... جعلني أشعر 
بحجم جرمي الكبير ..!  
وقد حدث ذلك حينما كان أحد المراهقين في حارتنا يسمع ما يحدث 
بيني وبينها من عذاب وقد أشفق عليها أو قال أنه أراد الاصطياد في 
الماء العكر فأخذ يراقبها يومياً ويحاول الاقتراب منها حتى في الشارع ويعرض عليها نفسه كبديل وفتى الأحلام الجديد وحينما علم أن معدنها أصيل وأنها ليست كما يتصور .. !!  
حاك في ليل مظلم جريمة بشعة كانت الناقوس الذي أشع النور في 
رأسي المظلم ولكن بعد ماذا ؟ فقد حصل ذات يوم أنها كانت في أوج 
زينتها متهيئة لحضور حقل زفاف .. كانت كالبدر في السماء المظلمة .. 
ساطعة كأشعة الشمس الذهبية حينما تتسلل بين الغيوم .. ولكن 
ماذا حدث جاء ذلك الوحش الانسان المراهق ومعه مجرم آخر وفي 
غفلة منها وإهمال مني حيث كانت تركتها لمدة طويلة تنتظرني في الخارج .. جاء في غفلة وخطفاها من أمام المنزل .. نعم خطفاها !!  
ستعتقدون أنني حينما خرجت ولم أجدها أنني حزنت عليها .. ولكن 
أصدقكم القول أنني ( فرحت ) فوالله لا أعمل لماذا ؟ ولا لأي سبب ؟ 
ولكن كما قلت لكم كنت أعيش دون عقل بالتأكيد !  
بعد أن غابت عني ذلك اليوم بدأت أشعر بألم لم أعتده من قبل ، فبعد 
مضي شهر الآن لم أذق فيه النوم إلا لدقائق ثم أصحوا فزعاً وفي 
صدري ناراً لا تنطفئ وحرارة تلهب جنبات أضلعي حزناً وتأنيب ضمير 
وآهات وألم وأحاسيس مختلفة يصعب وصفها لكم !! ولكني أختصرها 
في أنها جعلت أيامي جحيماً وحرمتني النوم ولم أذق فيه الأكل 
والشرب إلا ما يقيم أودي ويبقيني على قيد الحياة !!  
يا الله ماهذه الحسرة والألم ما هذا الحزن ما هذا العشق والحب ما هذا  
التأنيب من ضمير بدأ يصحو .. أين كان يعفو يا ترى ؟  
أين كان حينما كنت أكيل لها كل تلك الإهنات والشتم والضرب والحرق 
بالنار وأعرضها لصديقي ليفعل بها مايشاء !  
أخيراً صحت مشاعري ولكن بعد فوات الأوان فهل كنت مسحوراً فأفقت ؟  
أم تراني كنت نائماً فصحوت ؟ أم كنت مجنوناً فعقلت ؟  
والله لاأعلم ولكن أرجو أن تدعو لي الله بالعفو والمغفرة لما فعلته فما 
أحسست بجرم ما فعلته إلا اليوم لقد حجب عقلي عني .. أعترف لكم 
أنني كنت شبه مجنون !  
هذه كانت حالتي مع سيارتي الحبيبة منذ أن رأيتها تسير أمام الجامعة 
إلى يوم سرقوها من أمام المنزل .. فعندما مضى موديلها كرهتها كرهاً  
شديداً وليس لي ذنب في ذلك ثم أخذت اشتمها وأركلها حينما تتعطل 
بي في الشارع ثم لم أعد أهتم بإيقافها في ( المرآب ) وأصبحت أتركها 
أمام المنزل في الشمس الحارقة ثم حينما صدمت بها ذهبت بها  
للورشة لإصلاحها فضربوها ضرباً مبرحاً لإصلاح كدماتها ثم حرقوها بالنار  
لإعادة طليها بالدهان الجديد ثم أعطيتها صديقي ليستخدمها وأفهمته 
أنها قد لا تطاوعه وتشتغل من المرة الأولى وأنه قد يحتاج لمساعدتي 
له لدفعها ليدور المحرك وقمت أنا باستئجار سيارة أخرى جديدة ليومين 
ثم أصبحت أوقفها أمام الباب بلا مبالاة والمحرك يشتغل إلى أن سرقت  
من أمام الباب وكانت في زينتها مغسولة استعداداً للذهاب بها لحفل  
زواج صديقي !!

---------------

مع تحياتي

----------


## Princess

ويش اقوول؟؟
ويش ارد؟؟
خيي.. ههههههه وربي ماني عارفه.........
طول ما اني اقرى,, اقول لا هالمخلوقه مهي طبيعيه عفر فيها مرض نفس كل هذا سكووت..
ووين اهلها.. ومليون الف استفهام وتعجب طلعو فووق راااسي ..؟؟؟؟!!!!
بس صراحه الجمله اللي طلعت مني بعفويه يوم دريت انها سيارته..
(اه.. وصاقعه تصقع بليس زين..)
هههههههههههههه
من جد اندمجت وتااالي سيارته .. غربله ربي غربال
ويش هذاا.. هههههههه
ومع انها تضحك.. بس مكانها هنا صحيح,, قصة واحد مع سيارته...
بس في باالي سؤل عجيب ليش قال هالجمله لسيارته
 اذهبي عليك اللعنة يا عاهرة
ههههههه ويلي استغفر الله.. بس يبغى يسوي جو بالقصه ونجح ما شالله
تسلم خيي من كل شر ويعطيك الف مليون عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بريط

يسلموو

----------


## روح تائبهـ

ههه_ههههههههههههههه_هههه
واني بعد اندمجت لا وشوي واصيح على المخلوقه 
كل مايضربها اقووووول مسكينه الله يعينها عليه عديم الأحساس
يسلمووو واحد فاضي على الخلعه والتخويف ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ويش اقوول؟؟
> 
> ويش ارد؟؟
> خيي.. ههههههه وربي ماني عارفه.........
> طول ما اني اقرى,, اقول لا هالمخلوقه مهي طبيعيه عفر فيها مرض نفس كل هذا سكووت..
> ووين اهلها.. ومليون الف استفهام وتعجب طلعو فووق راااسي ..؟؟؟؟!!!!
> بس صراحه الجمله اللي طلعت مني بعفويه يوم دريت انها سيارته..
> (اه.. وصاقعه تصقع بليس زين..)
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



خيتي أميرة المرح  حياااااااااااااااااش الله 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحه ضحكتيني خيتي .......ويلي عليش خيتي 

اتخيل وانتي تقري وانتي تقولي لا لا لا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وماقال لسيارته >>>>اذهبي عليك اللعنة يا عاهرة
الا علشان يسوي جو بالقصة  هههههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلموو



 
أخي بريط 

يسلموووووووووو

الله حيو

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههه_ههههههههههههههه_هههه
> 
> واني بعد اندمجت لا وشوي واصيح على المخلوقه 
> كل مايضربها اقووووول مسكينه الله يعينها عليه عديم الأحساس
> 
> يسلمووو واحد فاضي على الخلعه والتخويف ...



خيتي حسرة الروح  حياش الله 

الله يجيرش من الخلعه خيتي 

يعطيش العافيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مايصير جدي اندمجت ويالاقصة وهالمخلوقة وشفيها 
وتالي سيارة 
هههههههه
غربل شرش 
مشكوووور اخوي واحد فاضي 
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## Lost N Life

ههههههههههههه

يسلمووو خووي (واحد فاضي)

وآنه متأثره بعد ...

شكراً

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مايصير جدي اندمجت ويالاقصة وهالمخلوقة وشفيها 
> وتالي سيارة 
> هههههههه
> غربل شرش 
> مشكوووور اخوي واحد فاضي 
> تحيااااااااتي



خيتي الأمل البعيد حياش الله

تسلمي خيتي وان شاء الله تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها ههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلمووو خووي (واحد فاضي) 
> وآنه متأثره بعد ... 
> 
> شكراً



خيتي Lost N Life الله يسلمش 

وتعيشي وتاكلي غيرها بعد هههههه

تحياتي

----------


## ماجد البحراني

تسلموا على هالقصة بصراحة اندمجنا بأحداثها

----------


## alzahrani33

هههههههههههههههه
طلعت السياره
حلوه 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحياتي

----------


## دموع الشوق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
من جد خرشي طلعة سياره 
مشكور اخوي 
تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كذا بعد الاندماج في القصة ,,,*

*تطلع سيارة وشنو تبغانا نقول لك يااخوي ,,,الله يسامحك بس ,,*

*الله يعطيك العافية عالطرح ..,*

----------


## وردة البستان

جريمة هزت السعووودية 

عذب حبيبته وأحرقها با النار ثم ارغمها على العيش مع صديقه لمدة يومين!!

سلمها لصديقه واصطحب اخرى ليعاشرها!!!

يقول:::

*_**_**_**_**_**_**_**_**_**_**_**_**


اسمي <ف> وابلغ من العمر<40> سنه واحمل شهادة البكالوريوس في الهندسه المعماريه وقد عشت مع ابي وامي وكنت بكرهما ......ولماكنت بكرهما والدي كان يكاد يبذل نفسه لتحقيق ما في نفسي.....

لم اقدر ذلك لجهلي....

بدأت حكايتي حينما شاهدت احدي الفاتنات وقت خروجي من بوابه الجامعه وكانت خلف سيارة الاجره
خاصه لم استطع مقاومه اغراءها فقد احسست ان قلبي ودع صدري واصبح رهينها وتعلقت روحي بها
من تلك النظره التي كانت بدايه الشرارة التي احرقتني واياها ..........
تابعتها حتى عرفت المنزل فأصبحت اتردد عليها يوميا , اراقبها من دون ان تحس.....ولا ابالغ ان قلت انني
كنت احيانا اتردد عليها في اليوم مرتين......لقدرايت فيها حلم الشباب والطفوله معا وواعتقد ان حصولي 
عليها يعني حصولي على الدنيا باسرها........!

بذلت الغالي والرخيص من اجل ذلك وخسرت الكثير من المال والوقت لتكون لي وحدي........
ذللت الصعاب وتحملت الاهانه من أجلها .....

الي ان أصبحت لي وحدي!!

كانت ارق واعذب مايمكن ان يتصور بشر,تحنو علي حنانا يفوق حنان الأم على ابنها ...لن تصدقوا ولكنها الحقيقه ......كانت تحرق نفسها لكي أنعم باسعادة,وتهين نفسها لكي تكرمني .......

أحبتني حبا خياليا فاق حبي لها .......كانت ترى في الشخص المناسب أو قولوا فارس احلامها.......
لم أسمعها تشتكي يوما ....بذلت في السنوات الاولى التي عشتها معها كل ما بوسعها وأكبر من ذلك...
ولاكن حدث بعد ذلك ويالهول ماحدث !!!!!!

بعد مضي<7>سنوات علي معها أحسست بتسرب الكره لها دون سبب في البدايه أحسست بالملل منها 
واصبحت لا أتحمل الجلوس معها بالقرب منها اوحولها وأتبرم من اي شئ واتذمر من اي شئ حتى
صرت اختلق الأعذار لفراقها.........بل وصل الامر الى ان اهانتها امام اهلي !!!!!!

في احدى المرات قلت لها على مسمع من اهلي <أنت الخطأ الوحيد في حياتي > ..........عقد الدهشه لسان 
اهلي ولسانها ولم تنبس شفه ولم ترد علي ........!!
لاأعلم ماذا غير شعوري نحوها بعد كل هذا العشق الحالم ........؟

لا أخفيكم انني ذهبت الي طبيب نفساني فلم اجد جوابا اوعلا جا شافيا ....فقالوا أهلي قد تكون 
.....<مسحورا>
كنت اشعر بحاله غثيان شديد حينما اشاهدها او اقترب منها ولم يتوقف الامر على الكره فقط....
بل تتطور الى حد السب والشتم لها وعلى مسمع أهلي وأقربائي.....!!

بل انني اخذت اسبها في كل مكان واذكر مره أنني قلت لها في السوق وأمام الماره 
<أذهبي عليك اللعنه يا عاهره>......ولم أعبأ بنظرات الماره أمام صمتها فهل تصدقون ..........!!

وليت الامر توقف على الكره فقط بدات اضربها وأركلها مره لوحدي ومره امام اهلي ومره في الشارع
وهي صامته صمت المطبق.......!!

وليت الامرتوقف على الاهانه والسب والضرب ,بل تعداه الى أمر لم اصدق انني يوما سأقترفه او افعله 
لقد اصبحت اتلذذ بتعذيبها أحس براحه غريبه ......لقد اصبحت اجبرها على الوقوف في الشمس الحارقه
ثم اضربها واركلها وأدوس عليها بالحذا ء دون رحمه........فماذا دهاني والله لا أعلم!!!!!!!!!!!!

لقد وصل الامر ذروته وبلغ بي الامر الى درجه انني اخذتها رغمنا عنها وهي لا تعلم مصيرها............
لقد أخذتها وسلمتها الي<صديقي>......رغمنا عنها!!!!!!!!!!!

وقلت له وهي تسمع<أفعل بها ما تشاء حتى أجبرها على ماتريد تخضع لك وتسلمك نفسها طائعه
مجبره راضيه>..................وان كنت مجرما فان صديقي السيئ اكثرمني اجراما حينما استغل ......
وضعي الغير طبيعي ,وقبل فرحا بعد تردد ظهر في عينه غير مصدق لما أقول وقال لي بخبث........
<ان كان ذلك سيكون سببا في راحتك فسأفعل حتي أخفف عنك ضيقك>....

اي خبث كان يحمل في خيانه في كل تلك السنين !!!!
وفعلا أجبرها علي العيش معه ليومين في استراحه التي تبعد عن الرياض حوالي <80>كم
وهي لاحول لها ولا قوه.........
لن تصدقو ا ولكنها الحقيقه التي اشعر بمرارتها في حلقي حتى هذا اليوم......

أخيرا صحت مشاعري ولكن بعد فوات الأوان 
فهل كنت مسحورا فأفقت ؟ ام تراني كنت نائما فصحوت؟ أم مجنون فعقلت؟!!!!!!!
والله لااعلم ولكن اجوا ان تدعولي الله بالعفوا والمغفره لما فعلته ,فما أحسست بجرم مافعلته الي 
اليوم لقد حجب عقلي عني ..........أعترف انني كنت شبه مجنون!


هذه حالتي مع سيارتي الحبيبه منذ أن رأيتها أمام الجامعه الي يومي هذا ّّّّّّّ!!!!! 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


واتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع 


تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههههههههههه


طيط بيب

يسلموووووووووو

 :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :evil:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يسلموا خيتووو* 

*بس اتوقع مكانها الطرائف* 

*يعطيش العافيه يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااااايد ع الطله الحلوه نورتو


ابصراحه تعمدت احط الموضوع في الصفحه هذى 


تحياتي 


وردة البستان

----------


## دموع جارفه

_مشكور خيو وردة البستان على القصه الحلوة بس بصراحه تأثر في البدايه .._
_بس بعدين عجبتني ... ههههههههههههههههه._
_تقبلي مروري... اختكي.._

----------


## fatemah

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله اني صدقت وبلاخير تطلع السيارة 
الحمد لله والشكر بس ع السخافة 
هه

تحياتي

----------


## بعدني ......

ههه 

شكراً

----------


## حواء الحوريه

السلام على الجميع وتسلم اخ واحد فاضي على النقل قراءة القصه من فتره طويله بس ما قرائتها الان من شان ماانصادر مره ثانيه  تقبلو مروري

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

الله يرجك

لا وانا متحمس عدل بعد كل شوي اقول لو دى قدامي كان اسويه لحم مفروم 

اخر شي طلت عن سيارته
وياترى وش نوع ها السيارة كابرس 89 ولا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## إشراق

؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههه
حرام تسوا فينا هذا المقلب 
ياالله نعيش وناكل غيرها 
هههههههه
تحياتي...
إشراق...

----------


## وردة عشق

ههههههههههههههههه
نعيش وناكل غيرها 
وانا متاثرة وعورني قلبي على هالمسكينة قلت يمكن غتمة ما تتكلم 
مشكور اخوي واحد فاضي بالفعل لعبت باعصابنا 
يسلمو 
تحياتي

----------

